# udev-103 and easy/auto-mounting USB storage class devices?

## jeffk

I have a recent ~x86 2006.1 fresh install on an Averatec laptop. As with the removed 2006.0 before it, I have never had ubuntu-style easily/auto-mounted USB storage-class devices, and not even easy /dev/sda device mapping for quite some time. I'm looking for the proper gentoo way to enable this important convenience. I actually don't know *any* way to do it under the current udev usb mapping, so help is welcomed.

Excerpted below is most of the config information I can think of that may affect proper udev usb operation. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

```
# grep myuser group

wheel::10:root,myuser

audio::18:myuser

cdrom:!:19:haldaemon,myuser

video:!:27:root,myuser

cdrw:!:80:haldaemon,myuser

usb::85:haldaemon,myuser

users::100:games,myuser

myuser:x:1000:

haldaemon:!:1003:haldaemon,myuser

plugdev:!:1004:haldaemon,myuser

lpadmin:!:106:myuser

games:!:1007:myuser

scanner:x:1008:myuser
```

```
# grep UDEV *

genkernel.conf:#UDEV_VER="VERSION_UDEV"

genkernel.conf:#UDEV_DIR="udev-${UDEV_VER}"

genkernel.conf:#UDEV_SRCTAR="${GK_SHARE}/pkg/udev-${UDEV_VER}.tar.bz2"

genkernel.conf:#UDEV_BINCACHE="%%CACHE%%/udev-${UDEV_VER}-%%ARCH%%.tar.bz2"
```

```
# emerge genkernel udev hotplug gentoo-sources -pv

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.4  USE="(-ibm)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-103  USE="(-selinux)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hotplug-20040923-r2  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r1  USE="symlink -build (-ultra1)" 0 kB
```

```
# grep USB kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.18-gentoo-r1 

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# V4L USB devices

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_QUICKCAM_MESSENGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ET61X251 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_W9968CF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZC0301 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# Supported USB Adapters

# CONFIG_DVB_USB is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_BUDGET is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_DEC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# USB devices

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# USB support

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

# USB Host Controller Drivers

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# USB Device Class drivers

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

# USB Input Devices

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

# USB Imaging devices

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# USB Network Adapters

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

# USB port drivers

# USB Serial Converter support

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRPRIME is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_ARK3116 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CP2101 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FUNSOFT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GARMIN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_NAVMAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_HP4X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SIERRAWIRELESS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_TI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET is not set

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# USB DSL modem support

# USB Gadget Support

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set
```

```
# ls /etc/hotplug/*

/etc/hotplug/blacklist          /etc/hotplug/input.agent  /etc/hotplug/pnp.distmap       /etc/hotplug/usb.distmap

/etc/hotplug/dasd.agent         /etc/hotplug/input.rc     /etc/hotplug/pnp.rc            /etc/hotplug/usb.handmap

/etc/hotplug/dasd.permissions   /etc/hotplug/isapnp.rc    /etc/hotplug/scsi.agent        /etc/hotplug/usb.rc

/etc/hotplug/firmware.agent     /etc/hotplug/net.agent    /etc/hotplug/tape.agent        /etc/hotplug/usb.usermap

/etc/hotplug/hotplug.functions  /etc/hotplug/pci.agent    /etc/hotplug/tape.permissions

/etc/hotplug/ieee1394.agent     /etc/hotplug/pci.rc       /etc/hotplug/usb.agent

/etc/hotplug/pci:

/etc/hotplug/usb:

libsane.usermap  libusbscanner  usbcam  usbcam-gphoto2.usermap
```

```
# grep usb *

csh.env:setenv USB_DEVFS_PATH '/dev/bus/usb'

group:usb::85:haldaemon,myuser

group-:usb::85:haldaemon,myuser

Binary file ld.so.cache matches

make.conf:usb

mtab:usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85 0 0

nanorc:## Constantly display the cursor position in the statusbar.  Note that

nanorc:## Do quick statusbar blanking.  Statusbar messages will disappear after

profile.csh:setenv USB_DEVFS_PATH '/dev/bus/usb'

profile.env:export USB_DEVFS_PATH='/dev/bus/usb'
```

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2_rc1-r1 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.18-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r1 i686 mobile AMD Athlon(tm) XP-M 2000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.5

Last Sync: Tue, 31 Oct 2006 17:00:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -mtune=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -mtune=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--nospinner"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS=""

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi aiglx aim alsa apache2 avahi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bonobo bzip2 cairo cdr chroot cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dv dvd dvdr dvi elibc_glibc emacs emf exif expat firefox flac flash fortran freetds freetype gcj gd gdbm geoip gif gimp gmp gnome gnutls gphoto2 gpm graphviz gstreamer gtk hal iconv icq idn imagemagick imap imlib2 innodb input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog jabber jack jpeg jpeg2k kernel_linux lcms ldap libclamav libg++ libnotify linguas_en logrotate lua madwifi maildir maildrop mailwrapper mbox md5sum mdb mikmod mmx mng mono mp3 mp4 mpeg mpeg4 msn mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin oav ogg opengl oscar pam pcre pdf pdflib perl plotutils png postgis postgres ppds pppd python qt4 readline reflection ruby samba sasl scanner sdl session speex spell spl sqlite sse ssl svg tcpd theora tiff transcode truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userland_GNU v4l v4l2 vda vhosts video_cards_fbdev video_cards_vesa video_cards_via virus-scan vorbis wmf x264 x86 xine xml xorg xv xvid xvmc yahoo zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## jeffk

Probably should post my run-time USB output!

```
# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0781:5151 SanDisk Corp. Cruzer Micro 256/512MB Flash Drive

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 045e:0039 Microsoft Corp. IntelliMouse Optical

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

----------

## hpstg

What you need to do is to add yourself to the plugdev group

```
usermod -aG your_username plugdev
```

and make sure hald is running on boot

```
sudo rc-update add hald default
```

----------

## hpstg

Ok, I now have the same problem, and I can't really figure out why. I use Gnome 2.16 ~amd64, as well as udev-106. Hald is running, my user is on the plugdev group, but the usb drives, altough detected when I run lsusb, are not automatically mounted.

Any ideas?

----------

